# Old Olive Wood and Six Circles



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I bought this thin piece of very nice ancient olive tree wood a while ago.

I decided to make scales for the six circles design (you can find it in the shared designs sub). I think it came out nice!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice chunk of wood Joerg! It almost looks like Green Marble-very cool. You have become some woodworker Bud! We all know about your metal working capabilities but this wood working talent? You are full of surprises! Flatband


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Gary,

true, the "forced" time without my metalworking gear sparked my interest in wooden frames.

I need a good bandsaw now, the jigsaw is not good enough anymore... how many months before xmas?

Jörg


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work there big guy. But the forks are at least an inch tall, so it must not be for personal use


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome as always.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice shooter, the olive wood is very nice


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

jskeen said:


> But the forks are at least an inch tall, so it must not be for personal use


True. I get so many visitors from press and TV now, and most of them want to try shooting as well. So I need a few more beginners frames.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

What an amazing piece of wood! You're very fortunate to have that to work with. I've been sourcing interesting woods locally here but only come up with the typical stuff that everyone else is using which is allgood but I need something insanely different like your olive wood. I'll keep searching and building and hopefully one day I'll be fortunate to find that amazing Burl or similar. That's a great looking shooter. Nice work!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I buy this kind of wood on ebay. You just have to keep looking, it wasn't even expensive.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

thats another beatiful frame joerg! i agree with flatband - it almost looks like marble, john


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very nice one Joreg


----------

